# Pirate Social Group?



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Avast, Mates! I be wanting to start a social group for all Halloween-loving buccaneers! I noticed that another major forum has a pirate-themed social group (to which I belong), but that there isn't one on HauntForum. So, my question is two part: 1) does anyone here want a pirate group? And 2) how exactly to you go about making one? I'd appreciate your responses! Thanks, me fellow bilge-rats!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

HalloweeNut - here's the instructions from the FAQ - 
How to create a social group


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

What would a Halloween pirate say? ArrBoo?


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Jack Reaper said:


> What would a Halloween pirate say? ArrBoo?


lol


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

What are pirate movies rated? RRRRRRRRRR


----------

